

Useful Emacs Hacks - dskhatri
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/60367/the-single-most-useful-emacs-feature

======
dskhatri
I have been a light Emacs user for a few years now. I was so thrilled about
discovering Org-Mode through an HN post [1], I went out looking for other cool
Emacs hacks and found this Stackoveflow thread that has a number of them.
Generally, I wouldn't link to a Stackoverflow question but this one has a
number of great tips.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=651459>

